# 
.
  2   -   +

    -    .

:      ?
 -    3-   .

----------


## CrazyBuh

!      -"  3-   "!   .   , ,   ( ,    ).           - - !

----------

CrazyBuh -     .

----------

,    .     .         ,     !

----------


## Sifa

.            .    .   ,  .     1 -   ,  ...  .

----------


## Sifa

-  ,      -, .   .   !

----------

.   , :
1.    
2.   
3.       
4. -  .   - .
5.

----------


## sotnik

,  ,      ! ! :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:  
 ,       ! ,  ,  -        .

ps:    !

----------

.

----------

-            .
      , ,  ,      .

----------


## aXeL

> _  Sifa_ 
> *         .            .    .   ,  .     1 -   ,  ...  .*


      .   ,   .
  +  . 
    .
 +  -  " "             .        . %70    .
 :
+          .    :      ,   +  .       + :        :  !!!  ,        ,   .
,  .

----------


## Roni

...       ...    -  " ,     (  ....   )   ...
  ,   ,     -,  ...  - :Smilie:

----------


## sotnik

!      ?    ?

     :      "/   " !  ! ,     !

----------

,       " ".  ,    -  ,       +. ,            .        ,   -  .  ,   ,      ,      .

----------

:  (     )

    :  ( -).

----------


## Lavrik

,      2      .    .  !

----------

, ,     .    , -            ,        .

----------

() + .  . ,   ,  ,    .   ,             .     ,       , ,    .
     ,     (, ,    - ,    ).
          ,   .

----------

"" .     .   ,    ""

----------


## stas

:Smilie: 

    :

-   (  );

- -  (    ,   /     ,     etc.)

-    (, , -,  );

-      ( );

-     (+) ,    ,  ();

-   (   );

-    (,   .)

  ?     :Smilie:     ...

,     -      .    .

----------

-  2-  -       -      .

     .    ,    .

----------

> __ 
> *      -  2-  -       *


     2 , ,   .

----------


## AF

-    .       ,    .    ,  .       ,      21 ,   27     - .    ,         .

----------

> _  AF_ 
> *  -    .       ,    .*


   . 
     ,    .

----------

> __ 
> *
>    . 
>      ,    .*


!!!
       .

----------

,     . .   . ,      ,    ,   .       ,        ,    (  ,  ,         ),     (      ).

  - :      .      -   , -  , -    , -   (     ),   - ,       ( ).      .
!       ,      , ,     .   -  ?   ?   .      .        -  .   ,   ,          .

----------


## AF

,     .       .   , _   .   ,    ,   .



> ,     . .   . ,      ,    ,   .       ,        ,    (  ,  ,         ),     (      ).


   ,  .

----------

AF,        ?
 !

----------

> _  AF_ 
> *...       .   , ...*


 ** .

----------

... :Wink:

----------


## Govorun

,     ,  ,      .
    (  ,  ,     ) :Embarrassment:  .
     -   (    )      .
     ,  ,   - - ,        ...

----------


## aXeL

> __ 
> *   ,     . .   . ,      ,    ,   .*


*




 
   . 
     ,    .
			
		

 +  .     . 
    36  .   . 
  .





 
      ,        ,    (  ,  ,         ),     (      ).
			
		

      +.    3-7  . 
   . 




 
  - :      . 
.........
!       ,      , ,     .   -  ?   ?   .      .        -  .   ,   ,          .
			
		

*      "/"           ,      "".  - : "     ".
*    :            .       ,          .     .*
.

----------


## stas

...       aXeL',    ,     :Big Grin:

----------

98%  +
     +         .                 . 
     +(4CD  
 , 500) : ,   , ,  .
  3 .   (3CD 400)
   +        .
   "   "        ,            .

----------


## AF

1. 
.       .

2. ,    2,5     -,         .  ,      .      . 
                  ,      .            ,      . ,        . 
,     email      .     ,    ,      . 
 ,               .

----------

, !     ! !

aXeL,    ,   ,  stas    . aXeL,  .     (  )     . aXeL,   ,   ,      .     .  -           ,     .     +.

AF  .    +    6    ,   .     ,  ,    ,            .   ,              .

----------


## Svetishe

,       - .

----------


## AF

+ 
(    )

 ()
1.   -   ( ) ,           ,           .   .
2.   .         (        )

----------


## kos

".".   . :Big Grin:

----------


## ago

+  ,      ,    ,   .   +     ,   ,     ,     ,  +    ,  .         ,     ,      ,      .   ,    ,  ,         .
        ,   .     .

----------

(      ),     .  ,       - ,  ,        .
 -  .  -    -     .  .
 -  ,    -  .          .

----------

(  +)                 :      -   ( ).  +    .    .          (  )    .      +.         500 .       150   .        - 1.
   ,  +        ,   -  . 
 .    ,         ,            .      ,        ,  .

----------


## aXeL

> __ 
> *....................
>    ,  +        ,   -  . 
> ..............*


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> ,         ,            .      ,        ,  .


!

----------


## aXeL

> __ 
> * 
> 
> !*


  ,    ,      -  .
        .    -  ( . ,  +   )       1000-1500 . 

, ,     :Smilie: ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## AF

> ,  +        ,   -


!
       +       .     +,         .

----------

AF,   ,   ,    ,        ...  :Smilie:

----------

, !!!

----------


## AF

+ !!!!

 !

 24.10.2002 .   3    
       .

 ,
     ""

----------


## jul-2000

Ago:    - ,   .    .   +.    .   -  .          ?    ?   ?  ,    -  , 6      .  , ,        .
 +        .     .   ,   !!!!!! , ,   -  .   ,   ,    :   +.  ,    :    . .   + .       ,    .
     - .

----------

> _  AF_ 
> * + !!!!
> 
>  !
> 
>  24.10.2002 .   3    
>        .
> ...
> *


!!!      !!! (    ,     ...) 


     ,   !   ,    , ..         .  //,   /,   . 

        :  __  . 
 ,  //  :Wink:        ...

----------


## aXeL

> _  AF_ 
> * + !!!!
> 
>  !
> 
>  24.10.2002 .   3    
>        .
> 
>  ,
> ...


.  -. :Cool:  
     :  ,   .
              .
          . :Embarrassment:

----------

> ! 
>        +       .     +,         .


    !!!       !  



> ,    ,      -  .


     10            .

----------


## Pilgrim

,            .        "+ - "    .
    +  ,  +  .   . ,     (   , , , ,  , )   -  30%.  ,   , -,

----------

> -  30%


      .      " "    . :War:

----------


## Pilgrim

,     ,  5-6.      -     :Confused:  
      5  ,    .

----------

> ,     ,  5-6.      -


 .  .

----------


## aXeL

> ,     ,  5-6.      -





> __ 
> * 
>  .  .*


  :    ,         :Frown: 

  :             .          -    . 
,     ,      - .
  .      ,    .     +      ,     ,    .
  "  "  :Smilie:  :    - ,     .

----------

> +     ,     ,    .


-     .       ,     .      ,     , ..      ,         ( ,   ).   :          .     ? "!" -  .     1      - .   ,          ,      .        - 150 .,    10  .

----------


## aXeL

45   (      ).
              ,    .
     ,        .       .           :     ,     - .   ,   ,

----------

> ,   ,


.    ,       ,     ----        .

----------

http://www.expert.ru/expert/current/...s.shtml?_medvs

----------

> ...


  ?  ,  ,      :Smilie: 
 ,  5 ( 6)        ,     !              , ,     .  -,  -  .
   : 5         (     ).   ,   ,  +,    ,        ("     ..!").   ,  .

 !
.

----------

> -





> ,


 ,      : _   :   ,  - -   ,   .    : -     _ .

,      ,      ,          ,     _  3-20 (!!!)_ .

----------


## CrazyBuh

...         20  ,       20  ( - ).     -  ,    -  ,   -  %    .    ,    -       .    ...

----------


## Anceya

10 ,  6  ""     "+",        ,   ()  .      ,        ,    (     ),        ..   -,            ,    ,  - ..,              .." !"  ..    ..        15    .... ?  .        !!

----------


## AF

+ ,   ( ),       ,    !

----------

> __ 
> ,      ,      ,


   .   +  95 .     + **    .       /       :Wink:  
,   /  .

----------

+   95.    -   .

 - .            -    :Smilie:  (    ). ...     - ,  .    ,    ""      . **   ,   ,       .

   .    :       (    - ).   -    ,   .  ...    ,     ...  :Frown:

----------

> +  95 .     +     .       /


   +       ,    ,   ,       .      -   . -   , , ,   .   , ,      ,             (    ),       .            ,        (  ). 

 ,      ( )          .  :    ,   ,         . :   ,  ? : -, , ,    , -,   ,    . :  . :  .   ,  ,     .   : ,  ...

  ?     ,     .       .     .     .    ,   .    .        ,    .     .         .     . 


> 20  ,       20  ( - ).


      ,    20       ,   19/20 ,    ! , -,        .          10,  , ,  ,   ,   .      ,     .      (  ),     .  , ,    ,     .    -   . , , -     .  -, ,  : 


> +        .     .   ,   !!!!!! , ,   -  .   ,   ,    :   +.  ,    :    . .   + .      ,    .


        ,     ,    .      ,  .    ,    ,            . ,      +,           .     .                  .

----------


## stas

> +     .


 


> 


     .      ,   + (  1)     .     " ".

----------


## Govorun

,    ,   .
          ...     ...  (!)  ,  8-30     (!)        .          ,  ,     ,    , ...   , ,     ...
   - +       -     .

----------


## aXeL

, .
  .   ,         ,              . 
   ,        :     ,        .  "  ".  :Smilie:

----------

,    - .

 ,   " " -       -  ,    ,    --,      !!!  ,     (,        ).   ,  +     . ,  ""  :Smilie: 

  ,        .. -       .

          . ,           -    . , ,     -   ,   ()   .   300 - 500 ,     ,    .

,   +   ,     : , ,   .. -    .      :Frown: 

 ,   ,     .    .

,  -  , ,      .             -  .

       +  ,        - -      ,     .

 !!!

----------

, -     ...  :Smilie: 
   -  .  -          -  ,       :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> , -     ...


  ! ,    " ",    . 

       ?

----------

,   4  +.
       -  .    .   ,  ,   ,  ,       .   ,    .      (  )      . 
     +   .
     + ,  .                 ,      +.      +,      . 
  ,   + (   "")       -       -        .       ,    .
     ,     +.

----------

,  2             ,     " .... ..."

----------

""!!   .      2  +  ,   . 
    ,       ""     3 ,  3- :Smilie:

----------

. - ,             on-line  .
http://www.akdi.ru/
        .

----------

2 *stas* 
       (    13500 .)      ,  ,   ,  .       (   ).     - .

----------


## nynok

.

  96   +,   .  2001   .      ,              .   ,            .        ,  ,  .    ,           ,    .   ,     .     (       ,  ). -,   .        .      ?
1.          .
2.             ,    .    /.   ,        .
 .       ?         .      ,    ,       -      . :   ,     .         +?       +.       (  ,   ). ..   ,      -        .  .    + :    "",    "".   0 .    ,         .    !!!     .
  :    .   ,        .      .             ,     .            .        . ,     , ,   /        ,   .     -      ,   .         .       !!! 
      +  ,     .   ,    !!! 
    . 
 :Smilie: )

----------


## nynok

> __ 
> * ,    - .
> 
>           . ,           -    . , ,     -   ,   ()   .   300 - 500 ,     ,    .
> 
> ***********************
>     !!!      -     .     !!!    . 
> ***********************
> 
> ...

----------

!
  . 900     6  .
 1,5  .
  ,    :    !!!
 -  !
     .
 :Glasses:

----------

> (!)  ,  8-30     (!)        .          ,  ,     ,    , ...   , ,     ...


                  .

----------


## nynok

> __ 
> *       !
>   . 900     6  .
>  1,5  .
>   ,    :    !!!
>  -  !
>      .
> *


     ,     ,      .   ,  2500     . 
  ,   +       .    , ..   hasp.

----------

(  ).   .        :      ?    ?  ..  ,   !      .    () -     ?

----------

> _  nynok_ 
>    (....)   hasp


   ,     -   hasp...

----------


## faust

,    - .
   +   ,     -

----------


## AF

+  ,       .  + ,    -      -  .
         ,      ,             ,          .

----------


## AF

,      ,   +         :Smilie:

----------


## *

,  ,   .

----------


## eLika

. ,   , ,    .

----------


## Ksana

,

----------


## Tatyana65

.       .    ,    2  ,     - .    -   .  (    ).

----------

*2 stas,* 

"      "

.

    , , ...   -        (       :Smilie:  )

,      ""  (, ,  , ,     ),         ,    (),        .     ,   ( )  .   ,    (  )    ,      ,  ...        (, ,  ...)   ,  ...             .

 ...  :
    32-  ... 
   ... 
     : "    "

---------------------------------------
" -   ,   -  ..."  :Wink:

----------


## stas

**,       - .
      ,  ?  :Wink:

----------

*nynok* 


> ***********************
>     !!!      -     .     !!!    . 
> ***********************


,  ,   ... **...    -    ...  ...     ... * *...    ,    ,    ?

...   ,  , ,        ...

.  .


.

----------


## Pacholi

2 .
  ,     .

  -       .  .
  .    .

----------


## Ramili

3.       



 ,

----------


## Olga_New

,  ,  + .    ,     . , ,   Pacholi -   .

----------


## Padre

... -    ""  :Wink: 
 :Smilie: 
       +,        ,
    ...   +,       ,    :Frown: 
    ,               ,              :Smilie:

----------


## Egorych

-...

----------


## kest

,   ,   :Wink:  




> ,


 :  http://www.garant.ru/nav.php?pid=78&ssid=66

------------------
 .

----------

,       .        .

----------

(    )  ( ). ,     ,      -  .   ,       ,    ,      .    ,    .

----------


## ptw

,   ,  ,.

----------


## Katy

.       ,     .     -     .        -  .

    ,    (.  , ,      ...),      .

----------

> __ 
> *    (    )  ( ). ,     ,      -  .   ,       ,    ,      .    ,    .*


      ,      ,        -    .....   :Big Grin:

----------

!  -   (  ).         -2400 ( 2-  -6500).      !

----------

,        -  ,      -     ,       ,          ,      .    ,   ,     ,      .           -      .           -   .      ,      -    -      -       .       ,      -       -   ,       -       - ,   ? - -   ...

----------

//minfin.ru/  //nalog.ru/

----------


## net

"" .   ,      4 .       ""    ,    " "     .        ,     .              ,    .    -      ,  -  ?

----------

+  ,   ,  ,  ,       ,     ,           -   (- ),    .

----------


## net

,      ?

----------


## 7

_, ,   _   :7:   :Super:   :Super:

----------

6   ,   .   ,    .            . .

----------

- :      .      -   , -  , -    , -   (     ),   - ,       ( ).      .
!       ,      , ,     .   -  ?   ?   .      .        -  .   ,   ,          .[/QUOTE]

     ?
     ;         -  .

----------

> ,      ?


http://www.garant.ru/nav.php?pid=78&ssid=66

----------


## Catherine

. .   ,   -         .    .    -    .

----------

...    (   ...   ...  :Smilie:  ) 

          , ...  ...    "   -" ...   " ",   ,   ...  ...   ...   (, ,     :Smilie:  ).

,        ,   " "....

----------


## AF

,  , ,       ,      ,     ,              .        +

----------


## Shurhenchik

+         .       -        +

----------

,      +,   .       , ..   -                     .

----------


## od17

,      !!!      ,     .       : "  ,    ..."   ,    ,    !!!   :   10   ,        .

----------

.
          ...

----------

> - :      .      -   , -  , -    , -   (     ),   - ,       ( ).      .
> !       ,      , ,     .   -  ?   ?   .      .        -  .   ,   ,          .


     ?
     ;         -  .[/QUOTE]

,    www.referent.ru 
                 .      (20  ),  ..  ,              .   ,  ,  ...  ,  +   .    ,      +,    .   ,      .

----------

1994   .
      1996 ,    1999.        .

  ,      ,    .       ,         .       .
             , (     2-3% ). 

.

----------


## Auvengo

> -  ,      -, .   .   !



   ,       ?        : ,   , ,   . -   12  ! 
          ,   " "           .   !     .  : www.referent.ru 
      -    .         !

----------


## ccountant

-  2-   - !!!    !

----------


## _

,   ,      .    .

----------


## Nati

,  .  +,  .
     ,   ,       .   .  , , ,  .

----------


## yBy

, ,    !      :    ? , , , ...
         , ,     ,  "":   (     ) -  ,   -           , -, -      ..   :     -       ,   -  . ,   ,            ,    (,    ). ,    : ,     ,     ,  -     . !!! ,      ,          !
 ,  . ,   ""  ,   .

----------


## Irida2004

.    .

----------


## yBy

, ,   :    ""     ?
     -    ,   ?
,  :-)))

----------

,    .   (   ).  ,  .    (24 ..  , 3,5 ..  ).       17

----------



----------


## Maki

> .
>   2   -   +
> 
>     -    .
> 
> :      ?
>  -    3-   .


 - +        .   - .  -  .

----------


## .

-  -,  - -  :Smilie: 
 ...

----------


## VES

,  ,        KLERK.RU.

----------


## Girine

.
    ()   ...
   ,     (,    )       40000 .,    ,         90% ,   4000 .  (        ,    ). 
 :   ,            87%  .
 ...
 .

----------


## Knight

...   ,     -

----------

dvd .

----------


## SvF

1 
   ""    :Smilie:  
    . .

 , ... ,  (  ,        , 1   ).

----------


## Tushinsky

! 
1.    -  +     "  ",      ...
2.       -  +      ,         
3.        -   +,       ,       ,             ,        -   ,    .
...
    ,    ?!

       ,    ,       ,    -   ,        :-(

----------

.         .,     Excel   ( ),    .     ,  ,   .

----------

,         (   ),     .

----------


## Vlad12

(    ).
 -     .

----------

,  -       +  :Smilie: .
.    .

----------


## Tushinsky

,    ,    ,       !

----------


## top

,  .       -.  ::   :    condom: .
   .!!!  :Wow:

----------

+  .   .     +.

----------

,   .       . ,  ,          . 7 . 3          ,   ..

----------

!!

----------

,

----------


## sas

+  . +    ,  .       DVD.

----------


## Elenissa

.
   ,    .
    ...       , , ,   , )

----------


## Matvey

,     "+".  ""   ,  -    .    .           WWW.NALOG.RU

----------


## AF

???

----------

-        (  13 -)  .    ,  (,  ,  1), ,  " "   " ",   "" - , ,  "",   1 -       .    ,     .ru.  :Smilie:

----------

> ,         (   ),     .


**,        :Smilie: 

        -      . 

          ...    .         :Smilie:     .




> 


  :Smilie: *AF*,   ,      .      -  .  -  .   -  .    .    .   . (    ).  ,       .      .         ... ...   ...     -  . ,        :Smilie:

----------

,           ()  , ,   .. , ,      ...    ?

----------


## stas

**,  ...

----------

> **,


  :Wink:

----------


## AF

.                                 40 ..  .       ...     .     ,       ,             ,         ,               .

----------

*AF*,  :Smilie:            ...  :Smilie:    ,   +       .    (   18  24,  +  20  24,     19  23) -     .          :Smilie:

----------

,        ...

----------


## gluchnaya

3      ,    ,         - !!!   ,   -    ,   ...          ,          ,     ...         ...   ...

----------

!

----------

,

----------


## again

+. 
 4    ,        -  , ,   ,    +.

----------


## Girine

.       .    ,      40000 .,     , ,       90%  4500 ., ..   ,  .     .

----------

,     -  ? -    ?

----------

+  ,    .
   + ,      ,   .

----------


## MTs

1994  +,  2005 - .

----------


## Mela

+
 + ,   ,      .
   , "   "  :Wink: 
, ,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------

.    , , ,    /     130 /     ( ?).    ,       ,  ,  .,  -   , ,       ,   - .  -  ,     .

----------


## V

> 1994  +,  2005 - .


 ,  ,   +,      ( ,     ,   ).    +  (      !), ,  +, ,     ""    /,    400 .?  +   ,     ?

----------


## MTs

,    +   ,  +      .   ?            ,    .       .     .        ,    .   2   ,  +.     .     .

----------


## .

. -   ,  - .   .

----------


## -

(  ).    ,   ,      ,

----------


## V

*-*, .. "  " -    -

----------


## Ilya_5432

.     ,  ,   .

    -    ...

P.S.      .

----------


## Taly

,    .    ,    + -  ,    ,     .

----------

, .

----------


## musicman

- +, 
  -    :Smilie:

----------


## _

,     .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,        -.      (     1  )      /, ,  (,    ).      -   -  !

----------

> ,     .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Wink: !!!
 ,       ""  ""... -      !!    , 
  -    ,      ...
   !!! 
     -  ,     ,     ,       :Wink:  (     -    ))

----------


## katerina371

.    ,  ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## Marina-Omsk

:   +.     ,                    (  ),             .     .     ,   -  .      ,     .

----------


## @

,

----------

+,      "" (   ).     ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## slash1980

> ,


 ?)

----------


## YUM

, !      .

----------


## _

.         -       -    ,        ,       :Stick Out Tongue:    " "   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.        .     -    .     -      . ,    8-        : 

     .

 :

1. .       3000000 .      1,5   (     ).        . 

2. .              ,    . 

3. .        . 

4. .    .            .         ,     . 

5.  .   - ,       "".     .     "   ". 

6. .     .   ,     "".

7.  .   4       70-80%
     " "   " ". 

8. .        . :  ,        -    . :    - .    , ..          .

9. . 1 000-50 000  .     .

 ?       -           . ,     ,      .

 , ""...

----------

+.      .         +,      .
    . .

    ,    ???

    ,       ,     ,   "", ""  "   ",    ....          ...    ?

----------

+,          -  ,   ,        .
     , ,    ,      .

----------

+ (. .   ),     -  "".

----------

,    ""

----------


## slash1980

> ,    ""


    )   - ---

----------


## Nattaha

--...

----------

1500   . , .   100.

----------


## Nattaha

,            :Smilie: 
          ..........  ,  -

----------

+  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> 1 
>    ""    
>     . .
> 
>  , ... ,  (  ,        , 1   ).


-     .       ,     ...

----------

> ,           
>           ..........  ,  -



     . ,           .

----------

> + (. .   ),     -  "".


              2000     2007 ???

----------

!!!
  (,    +)



 .
//
      1-2  - .
        .
 .

----------

> !!!
>   (,    +)
> 
> 
> 
>  .


  -   : +  .      3-4   .  - .  -  .   +      :      3   .

----------

+.    ,   ,   .  ,   -   -   +  . 
,   .

----------

-      ,    ,   Windows .

----------


## Kadr140985

:yes:

----------


## SleepyBrain

> 


   .        (   ),          .

----------


## k

+  -      . (      !)  :Razz:    -  !   - !    .   -   .  -   , .,  ..  .. 30 .   .   1-2  .     ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> +  -      . (      !)    -  !   - !    .   -   .  -   , .,  ..  .. 30 .   .   1-2  .     ,       .


   , , ! :Wink:   -        ,  ... , , , .+ .         ",    ,   ,  !".    .    . 
  +.  .

----------


## 21

> 2 , ,   .


    4-,     . :yes:

----------

,  ,     :Smilie: 

 :Smilie:          .
      ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Nuri

:yes:   +!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tcherri

+,       ,   - +.  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------

